# seaclear acrylic 50gal tank possible problem



## jdmstop (Aug 20, 2007)

HI guys, I just purchased a pretty decent condition 50gal seaclear acrylic tank, and someone had trimmed the very top of the tank... (Please check out the pictures!)









Then when i realized after i filled in about 45gal of water, the back of the tank is somewhat bulging outwards (Check out picture with my hand pointed the area where it bulges out)









Will this be a problem? as _This was mention on the seaclear's website
• All acrylic-no degradable sealers • All seams are molecularly bonded and heat polished-not joined with glue or sealer. 
• Virtually leak and breakproof • Due to the molecular bonding process, seams don't weaken or discolor with age. _

The part trimmed off was basically suppose to tie the front and the rear section of the tank. causing the rear to flex due to losing the support. I'm going to call seaclear tomorrow to see what they will say.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

For sure I wouldn't use the tank as it is. At best the back will assume that curve permanently, and at worst it will eventually break. One idea for fixing it is to get a piece of 1/4" thick acrylic about a foot wide and as long as the correct inside distance between the front and back. Then use acrylic cement to attach that under the front and back "lip" so it is a lap joint at both the front and back of the tank. You would need to concentrate on getting a near 100% bond at the rear where there is much less area to bond to. That should be adequate for avoiding any failure of the back, but there would still be some slight bulging on each side of the middle. Just make sure you leave the tank empty for at least a day after cementing it, for the joint to achieve full strength.


----------



## Squawkbert (Jan 3, 2007)

Given that it's acrylic, I'd call it "safe but unsightly".

I'd be inclined to make a cross brace from a small piece of 1/8" or 1/4" thick acrylic. Get it cut dead flat on one end & sand it to it is highly smooth & flat, that's the end you can cement to the back wall just below "flush" w/ the top. The other end can overlap the front/top by ~1". Clean everything thoroughly and use a couple of bar clamps to hold the back in if it's bowed w/ little/no water in it, then cement the brace in place. Cementing acrylic is a very quick "get it right the first time" process. Lots of dry fitting will lead to success.


----------



## jdmstop (Aug 20, 2007)

Thanks Guys! Any other input will be great!


----------

